# Updated Naja kaouthia pics - Het suphan, Granite and Hypomelanistic



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Here are a few updated pics of some of the baby cobras hatched out this year.

Granite kaouthia










Het Suphan Cobra










Hypomelanistic kaouthia


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

WOW! :gasp: The markings on the hoods are amazing! :2thumb:

The het suphan's my fave


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

love the hypo


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow...that het suphan....:flrt:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow very nice!

I love them het suphans!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

The het suphan and and hypomelanistic have some great patterning and colours.


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the Granite : victory:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

there stunning mate!!!


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice Tom :notworthy:


----------



## Southerncopperhead (Oct 5, 2011)

really really nice mate hopefully gonna have a het suphan soon


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

hey tom, looking great, for some unknown reason my female rolled over on me, but the male is romping on, catch you soon. mark.


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

wow :flrt::flrt:


----------

